
Google CEO: YouTube is too big to fix completely - Khelouiati
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/17/google-ceo-sundar-pichai-youtube-is-too-big-to-fix.html
======
charlesism
It's only "too big to fix" because Youtube insists on fixing it centrally.
They could fix it by delegating responsibility to creators, and implementing
some sort of "user-rank" to avoid moderating every single bit of content via
paid employees.

If Google were serious enough about the issue, there's an opportunity here. If
they created an effective enough, and flexible enough, distributed 'content
moderation' back-end, they could probably offer it as a service to other
businesses, too.

~~~
krapht
This strikes me as somewhat unrealistic. Distributed ranking systems like
PageRank are susceptible to being gamed; and it is a constant arms race with
SEO experts.

~~~
charlesism
If it's difficult, as opposed to unrealistic, then it's a good opportunity for
a third party (or a google spin-off) to wholly dedicate itself to solving.
Also, PageRank is easier to game because Google must stick to existing rules
(eg: if it's on the web, Google is supposed to index it). When it comes to a
service tied to a user account, the site operator has more agency to impose
its own rules.

